# First 10 Gallon Planted



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi all,

I wanted to introduce myself to the betta community as I have recently decided to pick up this awesome hobby. After some initial struggles and difficulties with setting up a new tank and battling the cycling process, I think I have my 10 gallon pretty much set up how I want it to look. Here's a picture of the new betta I purchased from Aquabid set to arrive sometime soon and my planted tank!





When I first began this idea to set up a betta tank, I underestimated the intricacies of the ecology of a freshwater planted aquarium. I unfortunately had to do the fish-in cycling method since I had already purchased my neon tetras and cory catfish. I had chosen some black and white gravel initially and decided to scrub the whole landscape for Eco-complete, which offset the development of bacteria. I also majorly underestimated the effects of nitrogen and carbon deficiency in addition to poor lighting in a newly started tanks so, I saw some withering plants. But, with Seachem ferts they are now flourishing except for my HC. Sadly, I know my HC are dying, mostly because my WPG is low and still waiting on my CO2 diffusor, but backing this all up with t5 HO 2x18w light at 6500k and a nano diffusor. Hopefully they can survive til them. But all in all, this has been a very cool experience!

I've acquired most of these plants from petco or another LFS. I've done my best to try to identify these (staff at either store was probably as helpful as asking myself), but still had some maybes. 

a) The red one on the left i'm thinking is an Indian Red Sword. It has roots but still am not sure exactly what it is. 

b) The red bunch on the right I'm not sure what it is, it seems like rotala indica but the leaves are crinkled (been hoping that it is a deficiency which i'm correcting with Seachem ferts).

c) The green bunch behind the reds on the right are bacopa I believe but may be kind of hard to tell from the picture. 

I'm also experiencing a crypt melt I believe in the far left corner which I'm trying to hide with the java ferns (man was it a struggle to tie these down with water in the tank!). I think the crypts are crypt spiralis based upon my id from pictures online, they have long leaves and there's this adventitious stem with roots coming out. The new growth seems to be experiencing curvature in the stems so I'm not sure if I am still nutrient deficiency or if that's the case with the crypts. 

Is it okay to keep the plants on the right bunched and planted? I could not plant each stem individually with the water in and with the water out, they would just fall. I see some dying foliage near the bottom but the top is doing great, so I'm not sure if bunching would hurt.

For the cabombas, what happens to the areas where you trim them? Do they continue growing or do they just end with a stub?

Well, I've blurbed quite a bunch but just excited to share.

Oh yes, the tank is stocked with 6 neon tetras (getting a bit nippy at each other at times), 2 peppered corys, and 10+ ghost shrimp.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Your fish is to die for and your tank is stunning! Got to say, you really plunged into this head-first! You're one of the very few people on this forum who uses CO2 - I'd also suggest joining the planted tank forum for support there. 

I'm sorry that I can't answer your questions - I'm useless at identifying plants from pictures - but I'd tender macranda as a possibility for the red plant on the right. Not sure, though. 

Best of luck! For excellent plant help maybe PM OldFishLady.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm waiting on my diffusor too!


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Great job on the tank, beautiful fish!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

until you get your diffusor and a better lght, you can grow your HC emmersed. this is as simple as getting a take out box, putting some soil in it and placing your HC on the soil...
make sure to put the lid on to retain humidity!


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Looking forward to sharing what happens within a month! 

@Bombalurina. I think you are right on this one! It looks quite like macranda on the right. Thanks!

@aokashi. I agree with you, under the water the HC is literally melting away by the pieces. Do you think I can have it float at the top on the coconut fiber to heal itself? Otherwise I can try the soil and then use a dedicated desk lamp to get it going again.

Can't wait for my betta!


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Quick question on cabombas, but does anyone know if non planted stems can survive? I have some in the back that have uprooted a little but are kept in place with the other stems, so reluctant to go back and fiddle around to replant one or two stems.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you can definitely float HC. I've grown mine in my HOB before as well...but if you leave it in to melt, it WILL melt. lol.

Most stem plants do well floating


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks gorgeous! Where did you get your driftwood?


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks! I picked up the driftwood at a LFS. I think I tossed away the tag but vaguely remember it being African mopani. It leeked a bunch of tannins the week after submersing it, but about 3 weeks in, it's pretty leaked out. I had picked it originally to be the centerpiece with the tunnel in the middle for the betta to hide, but if I was to redo the driftwood, I would try Malaysian drift wood since it has more nooks and crannies to wedge rhizomes than the African alternative and has a darker color.


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

Your tank looks beautiful, and your betta is too! Grats.

c) That does look like bacopa, mine looks the same only way tiny! haha


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

@Fishybitty Did you keep your bacopa bunched or did you plant the individual stems? I planted them bunched and I notice the bottom leaves dying off a little. Makes sense since it's such close quarters in a bunch.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

plants often lose their bottom leaves because there isnt enough light


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

@aokashi. For your stem plants did you plant separately? Should I just leave the system alone and let it just growth and do it's thing? Kind of a semi-neat freak. :/


----------



## Fishybitty (Dec 29, 2012)

asu1776 said:


> @Fishybitty Did you keep your bacopa bunched or did you plant the individual stems? I planted them bunched and I notice the bottom leaves dying off a little. Makes sense since it's such close quarters in a bunch.


 I left mine bunched, I bought them in a little package at Petsmart bunched. I figured why not!


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

asu1776 said:


> @aokashi. For your stem plants did you plant separately? Should I just leave the system alone and let it just growth and do it's thing? Kind of a semi-neat freak. :/



haha! the. guppy grass is definitely not your thing!
unfortunately bacopa isn't the hardiest plant in the world :O
I recommend planting some dwarf sags in the foreground...these usually grow just tall enough to hide the uglies in the background :3


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

*plant C*

The plant C that you mentioned.. if it isn't a bacopa might be creeping jenny. I have some in my 29 but I found this picture on the internet from another forum and it's faster than if I took a picture of mine


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Beautiful tank! Wow your betta is stunning :blueyay:


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Betta came in today and CO2 diffusor the day before. Finally have the tank set up like how I want it to be. It's amazing how quickly these plants grow with Seachem Excel. I had to move my wisteria to the back/side since it was as if it was growing on steroids! Anyway, pictures to share! Thanks for the support/feedback everyone! Looking forward to see what goes on. 

Quick question though, my betta seems out competed for food by the tetras which move very fast. Anyone keep a community tank and have any suggestions? Thanks beforehand!


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey everyone. Finally got my diffuser and new lighting and most of the plants have taken off! Excited to see what happens in a few months. 

Quick question, would anyone happen to know what the plant in the front left is? It's the reddish green plant. For some reason, I don't think it's fairing too well since the leaves have started to droop and curl in at the edges. Would it happened to be a red rubin sword (should have asked the LFS beforehand) and what could be a good remedy?

Thanks in advance! Will post pictures soon.


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Here are them pictures!


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Really, really lovely job on that tank. How often were you dosing prior to putting in CO2?


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks! I was dosing Excel about every other day. Some iron and potassium every 3 days. In addition I add Flourish Comprehensive twice a week. I would say...it hasn't gotten me spectacular growth and has led to a slight algae bloom on my driftwood, but so far so good.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

hows the hc doing?


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

HC was melting away for a bit but decided to leave it planted and see if it would make a recovery. New leaves are coming out. Do you think it'll make a recovery with CO2 and better lighting? It's been pearling the past few days.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

often when i see hc like this is when the stems decay... not a good sign but give it a while...


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbDHxDofWY8


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh! That tank looks amazing and that betta is gorgeous! What seller did you buy the fish from? Thank you for sharing all the information. I am planning a NPT for the future and want to learn as much as I can!


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Tabbie if you an't afford the CO2 and fancy things yet, I had started 4 planted tanks with low light and low maintenance plants and they still grew like crazy. You could always start with that. I went away for a month and when I came home I was like "OMG what jungle is this tank? I can't believe I have to take plants OUT for once", lol


----------



## asu1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

@Tabbie82. No problem at all! Thanks for the great feedback. I purchased the betta off of Aquabid. It may sound daunting to buy live fish from overseas but I must say the process was relatively stress free. And I agree with mursey. Low maintenance tanks can still flourish really well, even without CO2. I decided to go with the CO2 and ferts to boost growth and get that jungle faster. Best of luck!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

purdy tank


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement! I want a "project" tank without a fish in it while I am planting it and getting it started. I have a particular tank in mind and have started figuring what plants I want and where. Just haven't taken the plunge yet!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Tabbie, I had my two planted tanks going for almost two months before finally adding fish. When everything was established, the fish were the icing on the cake! It was well worth taking my time.
Asu, Very excellent job!!


----------

